# Raritan Bay Stripers



## fluebish (Mar 23, 2003)

Caught several stripers on the shore near Keyport following an artcle in a local fishing magazine. Largest 33" on clam intended for flounder on a small rig and 10lb line from last year. As I am from the Hudson Valley NY and picked up bait from City Island, I had the NY regs where striper season starts in May. They were all released. Have the NJ regs changed since 2001? i.e. open on the Atlantic shore from 3/1 to 12/31?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

You can keep them now, but I don't think I would since there was just a big sewage spill in Raritan Bay. Yuck! There are lots of stripers up there. There are some good shore spots too. The pier at the Perth Amboy Armory is good too. Bunker chunks or Sandworms should work well, clams too. Jigs once the water warms.


----------

